# Cracks in Camos dome



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

While cleaning the m/h roof I noticed some small cracks in the Camos dome. Does anyone know how these might be repaired? Or do we need a new dome? The cracks are closed and only open when the dome is flexed a little so it's not a matter of filling gaps, more of running a line of sealant along the cracks. The Camos is working fine otherwise. Thanks in advance for any ideas.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I would put some non metalic gaffer tape over the cracks till you can find a fix. That way you keep any water out of the sensitive electronics and mechanism.


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

I would be tempted to get some clear spray lacquer from a model shop (humbrol or tamiya), clean and then spray over the affected area. you could go the whole hog, key it, paint in with filler primer then repaint white.

Is it he smooth dome or the one that looks like its in sections by the way ?

Scott


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

It's the smooth dome.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Or you could try 'Plastic Weld'. Do a search on eBay and you should find it easy enough. I don't know well it stands up to the weather but it's worked well on my freezer drawers for the last few weeks so it seems pretty resilient.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Use some thin, low viscosity super-glue. It's amazing how it will penetrate into cracks via capillary action. Repaired countless composite model aircraft fuselages with it ... gets sucked into the cracks


----------



## Madgebus (Sep 26, 2010)

What ever you do not push on it in cold weather, as I did last winter and found it brittle like an egg shell and it shattered!

I took the dome cover off and placed it upside down placed all the pieces together and repaired it all with a fibre glass repair kit, it is still like it now and seems stronger than ever and does not effect the picture quality.

Hope this has been helpful


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I tried subfiver's idea which seems to have done the trick for now.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We have the same dome and Im sure I read somewhere that you shouldnt paint it. 

I presume you can buy the plastic dome case separately? Its only a cover after all.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Conrad Anderson told me I could paint it any colour, but not to use 'metallic' paint.

tony


----------

